# Creative Sports Supply



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

Any one out there using their product. Likes ,dislikes.
I'm considering them for a large project.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I have not used one, but have seen a couple of their trailers. They look very nice.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

Call Joel Porter 704-692-3770.

He is a professional trainer who uses their products exclusively. He has a 10 hole trailer from them now as well as a 3 hole box that is forsale. The big trailer with the decal of the dog holding a duck in it's mouth on the CSS website is Joel's. They are currently building him a 6 or 8 hole topper I believe. But he's happy to field questions about them.


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

wetland_retrievers said:


> Any one out there using their product. Likes ,dislikes.
> I'm considering them for a large project.


In one of my vehicles I have two of the 2 hole models. I had the storage above removed which makes them very high inside. A dog can sit upright if storage removed and replaced with expanded metal. This allows lots of airflow, but must be under camper shell or inside vehicle. Great boxes, very nice looking and lightweight. (Diamond plate models)


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Ghost River said:


> The big trailer with the decal of the dog holding a duck in it's mouth on the CSS website is Joel's.


Is that the one I heard about with the XM Radio and satellite TV built in?

I like those little puddle duck ones--perfect for an amateur with only a couple of dogs.


----------



## wetland_retrievers (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks to those that have responded.
I have received some PM's as well. 
Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

DoubleHaul said:


> Is that the one I heard about with the XM Radio and satellite TV built in?
> 
> I like those little puddle duck ones--perfect for an amateur with only a couple of dogs.


Satelite radio, AC power, coffee maker, dog compartment temperature monitors, running water, airing lights, running lights, cross ventilation and fans, 3 big closets and a couple other smaller ones ... yes.

No tv or you'd never get Joel away from the college football games in the fall. Although there is a camera on the back of the trailer with a monitor in the cab for backing. The trailer is a nice piece.


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

Ghost River said:


> Satelite radio, AC power, coffee maker, dog compartment temperature monitors, running water, airing lights, running lights, cross ventilation and fans, 3 big closets and a couple other smaller ones ... yes.
> 
> No tv or you'd never get Joel away from the college football games in the fall. Although there is a camera on the back of the trailer with a monitor in the cab for backing. The trailer is a nice piece.


if his team was having a better year he would have put one in


----------



## Colt Farrington (Jan 1, 2009)

robco said:


> if his team was having a better year he would have put one in


Your impoundment was full of mallards Sunday evening when the season was going out for the year. I tried to talk them into coming out with there hands up but they would get within range.


----------



## BamaK9 (Sep 29, 2004)

I know Paul at CSS personally and have watched him build those boxes for years, I have a 2 hole model currently with double-wall insulation, fan and top storage and am about to upgrade to a 3 holer. They make a quality product and Paul will work with you until you get exactly what you want.


----------

